# Voodoo Lagfix



## goad_guy (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi guys and gals hopefully someone can help me out here. I'm new to android and the language so forgive me for any mistakes I've made haha. So I put voodoo lagfix plus voodoo sound kernel on my phone. It was for 2.2 and I am on 2.3.4. http://androidforums.com/mesmerize-all-things-root/312966-mesmerize-2-2-voodoo-lagfix-made-simple.html Anyhow I did not use sgs flasher I just did the cwm recovery apply from SD after wiping cache and dalvik. Rebooted and it was great quadrant was at 2200 and everything was smooth. Then later that day I was curious as to see what my CPU was running so I went to SetCPU to see. It just went to a black screen that could be exited by hitting home. I checked all my apps that require superuser permissions and they did the same thing except for nandroid browser and root checker. Root checker says system running slow and never reaches a conclusion. So I disabled lagfix in cwm recovery and rebooted. It went through and disabled it and started back but apps all behave the same. So next I did a full recovery from a nandroid backup that I did before the lagfix. When everything started back up I checked my apps and they all work correctly now. I know the voodoo kernel is still on there because SetCPU is showing an overclocked value for my processor. Anyway I am wanting to go back to stock and undo what I have done because there are several bugs that I am noticing that I don't like. To get back to stock what I'm seeing says I need to flash the factory 2.2.1 ROM and EH9 Kernel and then upgrade back to 2.3.4 via the files uscc provides on their website. Will this remove the lagfix kernel and the problems that are associated with it?


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

To get back to stock you only need to flash a full stock rom package be it ee19/eh09/ei20. If you check the repartition box in Odin and flash one of those with both the .tar and .pit files you will be good.

There are multiple threads that talk about going to stock if you need more details. If you have trouble finding the files you need I can post some links.


----------



## goad_guy (Jul 20, 2012)

This is where I am seeing the files http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=881064 but that is 2.2.1 and a different kernel than what I had. I was on 2.3.4 with an EH09 kernel, Which I don't mind going back through and upgrading to a higher version and all but does the different kernel matter? I had problems with missing calls and the like on that kernel so I had uscc upgrade the phone to gingerbread. Would there be a custom kernel for 2.2.1 that fixed those issues? I don't really know of any advantages/disadvantages to runnnig older versions of android. If there is maybe someone could point them out to me?


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

You can install ee19 like that thread says and then use the updater from uscc to get to eh09 if you'd like. I would recommend checking the re-partition box in odin when you flash ee19 as well.

Alternatley you can flash ei20 (which is the newest build for the mesmerize)
http://db.tt/YPykg2kz
Instead if ee19 and not worry about the updater

This will replace your kernel and all no need to do it separately.


----------



## goad_guy (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks I'll try it!


----------



## goad_guy (Jul 20, 2012)

So I have another question. My mom just got a phone off of eBay which had a battery that would not charge in her phone so I traded her because mine did charge it. Long story short I think I need a custom kernel to continue using the battery. Any ideas?


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

What rom are you running? And is it a generic battery or something?


----------



## goad_guy (Jul 20, 2012)

It's an aftermarket battery. I'm just running the stock gingerbread rom


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Eh09 or ei20


----------



## goad_guy (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok so I can just use the ei20 file you've posted? She has the same phone as me except for stock no root and a window would pop up saying not a supported battery and not charge. I just don't want to get all done and plug it in and then be scrambling to find something before the battery dies lol. Thank you for being patient with me


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

No that won't fix your problem... you need a non stock kernel that supports third party batteries. But you should use different kernels depending on what rom you have installed. So what version of gb are you running eh09 I assume?

If so I would use this kernel
http://db.tt/0zQLFPtF
Its the KGB kernel and I think it supports third party batteries but since I don't have one I can't verify that


----------



## goad_guy (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok I'll try it as soon as I can and I'll do a little research too. My baseband is EH09. To install can I just put the file on the root of the SD and wipe cache wipe dalvik and then apply zip from cwm or do I have to Odin?


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Sounds like you are on eh09. Yep just wipe and flash from cwm and you are all set


----------



## goad_guy (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like it supports batteries http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CFMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.xda-developers.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1364912&ei=xNoOUJ2wHcalrQHSooCQBQ&usg=AFQjCNFHZh4pmOAXpcXa2WPzzvrtgf8-4A I'm thinking it looks pretty good. Do you know which of those numbers your file is? Since I have a voodoo kernel that was intended for froyo installed on gb do I need to do anything special to ensure proper installation?


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

As the name of the file states... fa16 for eh09.

All you need to do is wipe cache and dalvik and flash.

On another note why would you install a froyo kernel with a gb rom?


----------



## goad_guy (Jul 20, 2012)

daheazle said:


> On another note why would you install a froyo kernel with a gb rom?


Because I'm a noob. Didn't realize that roms were unlikely to be backwards compatible with kernels. The phone works but I think my data speed has dropped off to nothing and I have a few glitch type problems now and then. I'm just ready to have a phone that works like it should. This phone has always basically done whatever it wants as far as closing apps and pulling up menus whenever it gets a whim to do so or strange things with the keyboard


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

It does those strange things because of interference between the radio and capacitive buttons. The KGB kernel is better with it than the stock kernel but it still happens with most mesmerizes no matter the kernel or rom. It always seems worse to me when you are getting a poor cell signal

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## goad_guy (Jul 20, 2012)

So I just applied the kernel and everything seems to be good. I haven't enabled lagfix yet but when I tried to open the KGB app it just freezes my phone. Debugging is enabled and I'm not getting any errors just a straight up freeze that I have to pull battery to escape.


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Is your phone rooted and busy box installed? That app needs su permission to run


----------



## goad_guy (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes to both. It says it has been granted SU permission but then it freezes


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Too fix the app go too your recovery using 3 button and then choose fix permissions. hope that helps 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------

